
IRS Crack down on Coinbase - zencash
http://www.tokenschedule.com/news/irs-cracks-coinbase-users/
======
CryptoPunk
The title is misleading. The article's title is "IRS cracks down on Coinbase
users" while this makes it sound like it's cracking down on Coinbase itself,
by leaving out the 'users' at the end.

